# My Little Homer/Race loft.... (Photos & Birds).



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

My little 8'x4' Loft.....2' high off the ground.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

More Photos.............


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Photos.....


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice loft i like how you have the grit and water off the ground. What kind off feeder do you use?
Dave


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

My feeder...........is a simple Hopper type with divider bars. Got that given to me by an Old Pro Pigeon racer, he gave me the Grit holder & the waterer too. the guy really hooked me up! Cool guy. As you can see I scrap my Floor................ 1-time a day.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I like what you did with the milk crates. I see you have homers . What is the black and white one.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

The Black & White one is a decendent of the famous "White Bandit", It's a Sprint Bird.........It's a Cock.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

...........


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

is the pine shaving from walmart good for the floor?


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't use pine shavings............... but I hear it works O.K.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

I Really Like This Lil Baby..... I See U Left A Crack In The Floor To Push The Poop Out . I Like That.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

calmcool410 said:


> I Really Like This Lil Baby..... I See U Left A Crack In The Floor To Push The Poop Out . I Like That.


REALLY NICE


----------

